# LOOKING FOR FRIENDS & FAMILY OF ERNIE (flatty) THOMPSON



## davekinda2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

He was the skipper of a Hull tug called FORTO ,sister tug to presto, any info or pics would be great, thx (he was my grandfather)

thx Dave(Thumb)


----------



## sweetiejo (Nov 27, 2012)

davekinda2000 said:


> He was the skipper of a Hull tug called FORTO ,sister tug to presto, any info or pics would be great, thx (he was my grandfather)
> 
> thx Dave(Thumb)


hi i am looking for any information or photos of the forto tug , my grandad earnest (earnie) wells worked on this tug in the 60s many thanks jo


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

sweetiejo said:


> hi i am looking for any information or photos of the forto tug , my grandad earnest (earnie) wells worked on this tug in the 60s many thanks jo


You will find photos of PRESTO and FORTO in the gallery.


----------

